# Computer Parts Storage



## cgheilman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have an eMachines that has a dead motherboard but all the other parts are fine. I'm trying to get rid of the case and just keep all the other parts incase I need them later. I'm trying to find a way to store them, but I'm not sure how to safely store them.

What's the best way to store the parts (RAM, HDD, video card, etc.) with household things?? Ziploc bags, a plastic box?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

Most of the components are fairly robust; the biggest danger is electrostatic shock which will kill RAM, CPU and HDD units. I store my spares in a cardboard box; stay away from plastic unless you have the special anti-static bags that HDDs are shipped in.

Sláinte

midders


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

don't place any computer parts directly on carpet or like as static electricity may damage the parts. u can keep them in cardboard boxes as midders said. Also when u touch any computer parts, make sure that u are grounded.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I put them into anti-static bags and store them in my closet.


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

You can buy electrostatic bags from any computer shop or online supplier.
Dont wriggle around on a nylon carpet unless your wife likes it.

Lick your finger and touch the earth, or any earth, on your PC before handling any card. eg the metal nut on the VGA or serial connector. If they are plastic, the metal case at the back will do.
Hold cards between the palms of your hands. Dont touch any chips or gold contacts. Dont worry too much. Above precautions will be enough.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

ESD protective bags mentioned above (the ones that have the grey-ish metallic layer inside) are the best solution. If those are not available, wrapping the parts in aluminum foil would work.

Definitely stay away from plastic boxes an Ziplock bags.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Aluminum foil is as good as anti-static bags, but it's not quite as handy.


----------

